# Sweet talked him...



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

right into my lap. This old boy started gobbling at a few clucks and purs on the aluminum pot at fly down time. He gobbled himself silly till I gave him his ticket to ride in my truck. 5:45 and the morning was done.


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

good deal looks like a nice one congrats


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Thank you. Its not a record breaker but a solid bird for around here.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

nice job

congrats on the nice looking bird

ive been struggling since the kids got theirs

but the weather hasnt been real cooperative for turkey hunting

either raining or very hot

going to give i a try again tomorrow

supposed to be decent weather,but low 80's in the afternoon


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Congrats. on the bird and thanks for sharing.


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Awesome! Nice job Rick.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Gotta be a good feeling using your own call.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Congrats Rick !


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Thank you fellas.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Nice bird Rick. Congratulations!


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Way to go Rick, don't you wish all calling would work like that......... :smile:


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

I do. Tureky calling is just too much fun. I will be fishing till November now though.


----------

